# SURABAYA | 88 Avenue | +100m x 8 | U/C



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

Name: 88 avenue
Tower: 8
Location: Jl. Darmo permai CBD Segi 8 III Kav 88 Surabaya
Developer: PT Waskita Karya Tbk dan PT Darmo Permai
Website: www.88avenue.co.id


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

*April 2017*


DZP said:


> 88avenueworldclass


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

21/10/18










Proyek - 88 Avenue 

by Detta Priyandikawardhana, on Flickr


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

*Update*



cak cuk said:


>


----------

